# Okay I really laughed at this



## Average Joey (Jul 4, 2005)

Tom Cruise electrocutes Oprah Winfrey:


----------



## Tirian (Jul 4, 2005)

lol - that is the funniest thing i've seen in a long time


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 4, 2005)

I don't get it...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I don't get it...



It's fireworks Colleen!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I don't get it...



You have to know Star Wars.


----------



## Average Joey (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> I don't get it...



Tom Cruise is a dark lord of the sith...errr....scientology.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 4, 2005)

It's even FUNNIER with sound.

http://www.zippyvideos.com/153109597471325.html


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 4, 2005)

Much funnier!!!!


----------



## Poimen (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...



Well I knew it was about Star Wars but even if I didn't I would still find it funny. Maybe it's a guy thing...


----------



## JohnV (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey, he could have given her anti-depressants.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Hey, he could have given her anti-depressants.



I was going to photoshop Brook Sheilds and Matt Laurer in Jedi Robes but figured it was too much work.


----------



## JohnV (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JohnV_
> ...


----------



## daveb (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> It's even FUNNIER with sound.
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/153109597471325.html


----------



## Average Joey (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> It's even FUNNIER with sound.
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/153109597471325.html



Awesome!


----------



## Richard King (Jul 4, 2005)

That was funny on so many levels to me.

First the absolute fruitcake nutcase lil' Tommy really shows his mental level but also because believe it or not...I was once on Oprah's show in '96 and I felt I was ambushed or set up so I enjoyed seeing her get the imaginary voltage.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 4, 2005)

okay, I guess it's a guy thing...I know SWs but only the original series. I'm more of a trekie so I guess that's why I didn't find it funny, sorry.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> okay, I guess it's a guy thing...I know SWs but only the original series. I'm more of a trekie so I guess that's why I didn't find it funny, sorry.



It is Return of the Jedi..... You know where the Emporer is zapping Luke. 

Don't worry. I knew that and I didn't get it at first either. It was stupid I thought until I heard it with the sound. 

Thanks Kerry! LOTF. laughing on the floor


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> That was funny on so many levels to me.
> 
> First the absolute fruitcake nutcase lil' Tommy really shows his mental level but also because believe it or not...I was once on Oprah's show in '96 and I felt I was ambushed or set up so I enjoyed seeing her get the imaginary voltage.



Details?


----------



## Richard King (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Richard King_
> ...




Okay. It was a not that big a deal but sort of a weird deal. I'll try to make a long story short. I used to be a very active and outspoken member of the Libertarian party in Texas. There was a woman in Texas who was trying to get a law passed outlawing people riding in the backs of pick up trucks. I wrote sort of an article against that law on these grounds; 

a. you can't make enough laws to guarantee safety -at some point individuals have to be personally responsible.

b. there are many ranchers and farmworkers who carry laborers to work and many poor indigent workers have only one vehicle and it is usually the most practical thing for getting work. A pick up truck. Not everyone has the option to switch to the SUV in the other part of the garage. The law would discriminate against the poor.

c. The tragic accident that triggered this call for a new law involved some migrant workers kids who were killed while riding in back of their only transportation. the wreck ALSO KILLED THE PEOPLE IN THE CAB. I myself was in a pickup rollover at age 15 and I was in back and survived. The other guy in back with me died, as did the driver...and the passenger up front was paralyzed. In other words...tragedy happens. Big brother can't prevent that.

d. I pointed out that as a young boy when my dad took us hunting or even carried several boys in back of his truck on the three hour trips to scout camp he made it very clear what would happen to anyone who stood up or horsed around. He demanded that we obey...and that let us know that he loved and cared about his cargo.

Anyway the producer from the Oprah show called and said they were doing a feature on the lady who was "taking on the cowboy culture" and trying to outlaw riding in back of trucks. Somehow someone sent her what I wrote and posted to an online bulletin board and they wanted to fly me out to the show to debate the lady (and stay at the fabulous Omni hotel). I agreed. I saw it as a chance to promote liberatarian philosophy.

As it turned out...I was told just before the show that I could not mention the word Libertarian or the interview would end immediately. Then I went into the green room and found it filling up with children who have been crippled by horrible accidents and some parents of dead children were there too. 
Some wanted the neck strings in hoodie sweat shirts outlawed because their child fell from a swing and hung herself on the string. Some wanted roller coasters outlawed because their children died from that. Others had lost children to salmonella infections that they got from pet iquanas and they wanted those outlawed. Anyway it was a room full of people who wanted laws passed because of a tragedy and ME the one guy saying there are too many laws already.


All in all it didn't go great. The audience was pretty much against my position. During commercial breaks Oprah would come over and kid me telling the crowd that they should all take old Richard in the back of a pickup and drive him around south Chicago and that would change his mind. Then the Libertarians were mad when I got home because I didn't say the name Libertarian. But I learned a lot from it and my daddy used to say that is the main thing. 

A form of the law passed and it is now illegal to ride in back of a pickup in Texas if you are not an adult IF it is going over 25 miles an hour. Oddly, the pickup accident that caused the whole law to be passed happened to a truck that was not moving at all when a diesel truck hit it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 4, 2005)

I can't believe they outlawed riding in the back of a pickup truck going over 25 mph. And I thought Texas was a tough place. You can still ride in the back of a pick up truck here in Indiana. 

Let's send Tom to do somemore of his stuff.


----------

